# Painting headlights



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

Was thinking of painting my headlihjts and wondered if anyone has colour coded them to the body colour? Would blue lights look a bit cheesy tho?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I've seen silvers on a silver and blacks on a black - both looked fairly good - not to sure how blue would turn out though.


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

I've found these pictures from an old post, not so sure now on the blue, hasn't someone painted the lights gloss black?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Now i've seen them I am even more unsure of the blue's.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ipainted mine Ebony black to match my car, in that picture he hasnt painted the entire surround just the outer, i have seen pics of a red TT with red lights, it depends on what look your going for, but colours other than black and silver will stick out allot more, but its definatly individual.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

here u go



















how about chrome


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

TTej said:


>


wtf happened to the grille - where have the rings got to? 

Look at Steve Schwing's site:
http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/headl ... _inspired/


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kwaTTro said:


>


liking that indicators,

and looked at that site even if you dont liek the colour, the two tone paint job is spot on


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

and looked at that site even if you dont liek the colour, the two tone paint job is spot on







[/quote]

The more I look at that site, the more I'm liking the idea of two-tone lights


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i think all one colour would be better


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

heres a pic of my lights, One thin gif your going to all the trouble of opeing the headlamps and painting them, you got to fit Angel Eyes in there, as well as either smoked or clear indicators.

First pic is by Vik in the early evening









this ones by me in the daytime


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

while you are at it - change the amber indicators to clear or smoked - looks a lot better!


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

TTej said:


> heres a pic of my lights, One thin gif your going to all the trouble of opeing the headlamps and painting them, you got to fit Angel Eyes in there, as well as either smoked or clear indicators.


that goes without saying just can't decide if to go black, silver, blue or black & blue :?:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

simonj said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > heres a pic of my lights, One thin gif your going to all the trouble of opeing the headlamps and painting them, you got to fit Angel Eyes in there, as well as either smoked or clear indicators.
> ...


well if it was me go either blue and black or even blue and silver on the inside. remember if you dont like it your a spray can away for taking them back to normal.

Have a look on ebay or speak to Was and see if you can get a headlamp surround to practise on.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

G12MO X said:


> What type of paint did you use? my car is the same black! Met black on 02


Standard Audi paint and then laquer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> Do audi sell it in cans ?


Yes you can order it from the parts dept


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a tt 225 couple, with black headlights. In the process of doing the facelift changes. Just got the headlights to go. Would love to paint mine silver, how do you get the lights apart? Is there a guide online?

Or douse anybody want to swap for newer silver ones?? Maybe you have a black tt, silver lights, want black??? Fingers crossed


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> I have a tt 225 couple, with black headlights. In the process of doing the facelift changes. Just got the headlights to go. Would love to paint mine silver, how do you get the lights apart? Is there a guide online?
> 
> Or douse anybody want to swap for newer silver ones?? Maybe you have a black tt, silver lights, want black??? Fingers crossed


i know a man who can.

Speak to Was, send him a PM, if there is anything about lights he dont know, it aint worth knowing!


----------

